# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Shpata e Gjergj Kastriotit

## Leonard Alili

Ka mundesi ndonjeri prej jush me dergon adresen e sakte 
te muzeumit ku ndodhet shpata e heroit tone Gjergj Kastriotit.
Kam kerkuar ne disa muzeume por s kam arrit ta gjej.
Me duhet adresa e sakte d.m.th emri i muzeumit , qyteti dhe shteti ku ajo ndodhet.

                  F L M

----------


## Eni

Ne Muzeun e Historise se Artit (Kunsthistorisches Museum) ne Vjene, Austri tek sheshi "Maria Theresien Platz"

Departamenti i armeve te ndryshme (kati i pare, djathtas).

----------


## Eni

mqs Muzeu i Historise se Artit ne Vjene eshte i shperndare dhe ne Heldenplatz.

Departamenti i Armeve eshte tek godina e Bibliotekes Nacionale te Austrise ne Heldenplatz (Vjene)

Pra jo tek Maria Theresien Platz.

----------


## Leonard Alili

Eni je i madh .
F.L.M shum.
Respekt.

----------


## glaukus 001

Nje foto e do kjo teme.

Shpata & perkrenarja e Skenderbeut ne muzeun e Vienes !

----------


## gengis_khan

Vertet nje pamje e mahnitshme.

----------


## Jeton-photo

keto foto jane nga muzeumi historik ne Viene, 
Jetoni, NY[IMG]

----------


## Skenderbe



----------


## Hyllien

Shpata e Skenderbeut dhe Perkrenarja nuk do kthehen kurre ndonjehere ne shqiperi sipas austriakeve.

----------


## diikush

> Shpata e Skenderbeut dhe Perkrenarja nuk do kthehen kurre ndonjehere ne shqiperi sipas austriakeve.


Ligje te dh.je.ra keto (se me bejne te prish gojen)...blejne austriaket shpaten dhe perkrenaren e Skenderbeut per 2 kakerdhi, dhe tani nuk na e kthejne...

Nese per austriaket eshte jane thjesht sende artistik, per ne jane sendet personale te heroit tone me te madh kombetar, legjenda e te cilit njihet mire ne gjithe Evropen.

Pse te thuan keta langaraqet qe nuk do ti kthejne kurre?!!

----------


## Prototype

Epo sepse e kan fajin ata Shqiptare te pabese qe ua kan shitur atyre dhe tani hedhin sh**** perpjete  ..pfff turp vallaj esh nje nga gjerat me te cmuara per popullin tone nuk duhej shitur dhe trajtuar ne ate menyre :(

----------


## niku-nyc

Austriaket ben mire qe e moren ne dore te na i ruanin kur Turqit na pushtuan sepse  te gjith e dim ca bene Turqit mbi varrin e Skenderbeut dhe ket gje mund tia benin dhe shpates me kurojen dhe ti shifje shpaten dhe kurojen e Skenderbeut ne muze ne Stamboll do tregonte nje pamje te keqe per popullin tone...

Per ket gje qe Austriaket nuk lejojn te vijn ne Shqiperi nuk esht e sakte por ate qe ben mbas vdekjes te Skenderbeut ishte nder sesa te binin ne duart e Turqve qe do ti djegnin dhe beshtynin sic ben tek varri....

----------


## Hyllien

Ketu po flitet per ditet e sotme. Dje pashe tek top channel qe me duket se ishte bere nje gjysem-kerkese si me ze te dhjere sic e kane zakon delegacionet tona per te ekspozuar me rastin e 600 vjetorit shpaten dhe perkrenaren ne Tirane. Keta kishin thene jo per sot, por kurre nuk do te ekspozohen atje se kane frike se vidhen.

Me thene te drejten , nje te drejte e kane. Shikoni se cfare po behet me Kishat. Nuk eshte e thene qe ti vjedhin shqiptaret, madje ka shume mundesi ti vjedhin fqinjet sic kane bere historikisht, por opinioni publik ne shqiperi eshte shume moskokcares dhe si rrjedhoje vjedhja e kultures vazhdon. Megjithate nuk me pelqeu qe thane "kurre", mu duk pak si teper. Un madje shpresoja qe ne nje te ardhme ato dhe mund te na ktheheshin.

----------


## Labeati

(Koha Jone e dates 18 tetor 2005)

FATI I ARMEVE TE SKENDERBEUT, SI FATI I MONA LIZES?

Ndoshta ngaqe mungoi nje impenjim presidencial apo kryeministror, ose ndoshta me kot edhe keto, sepse edhe Mona Liza, s'u pa kurre ne Itali. 

Magdalena Alla

Zoti Moikom Zeqo! Ju sapo jeni kthyer nga perkujtimet qe u zhvilluan ne Vjene, per 600-vjetorin e lindjes se Skenderbeut. Mund te na tregoni detaje, qe i veconi ju personalisht si i pranishem ne kete ngjarje, e cila disi u komentua nga mediat. 

- Ka qene nisma e MHK, per te bere dy veprimtari te rendesishme. Qe ne qershor 2005 bera propozimin te hapej nje ekspozite me objekte te Muzeut Historik Kombetar ne Muzeun e Artit Historik te Vjenes, nje nga muzeumet me te medhenj te botes. Pastaj u dyfishua veprimtaria, sepse u propagandua te behej edhe nje konference shkencore. 

U bene dy veprimtari ne rrafsh nderkombetar per 600-vjetorin e Skenderbeut. Peripecite ishin afer absurditetit, qe nga muaji qershor deri ne 5 tetor, qe filloi ne Vjene hapja e ekspozites, per shkak se dy muaj zgjati procesi zgjedhor, dy muaj nderrimi politik, e nuk u komunikua dot me me MKRS, dhe per nje moment mund te deshtonin te dy veprimtarite. 

Megjithate me perkrahjen e ministrit te ri Bujar Leskaj u be pershpejtimi i procedurave. Ketyre iu shtua edhe perurimi i bustit te Aleksander Moisiut, veper e skulptorit nga Durresi, Qemal Kertusha. Meqenese u vendos te ishte i pranishem vete presidenti i Republikes, Alfred Moisiu, u krijua mundesia qe edhe veprimtarite te kishin nje status me te larte. Ekspozita me 18 objektet e MHK, u plotesua nga objektet e vendosura nga Muzeu i Vjenes, qe nga stema e shtetit te pare te Arbrit, ikona te shekullit XIII, XIX, XV, portrete dhe vepra per Skenderbeun, botime te librave per Skenderbeun etj. Pati dy referate; "Aspekte te heraldikes shqiptare ne kohen e Skenderbeut", mbajtur nga une dhe nje nga studiuesi Mathias Pfaffenbichler, i cili analizoi situaten politike te shteteve europiane ne shekullin XV dhe luften e Skenderbeut. 

Pati diskutime teper interesante. Pati nje film nga nje televizion austriak mbi epoken e Skenderbeut. 

Duket si nje konference e vogel, jo nje ngjarje e permasave qe meriton nje figure si Skenderbeu..

Po. Mund te ishte bere me mire, dikur ne 1968, ne Tirane eshte zhvilluar nje konference shembullore per heroin, por edhe kaq u be me kembenguljen time dhe aq ishin fondet. Por di qe do te behet edhe nje sesion nderkombetar ne nentor, organizuar nga Akademia e Shkencave. Une vete jam ftuar ne Boston, ne nje tjeter konference dhe ne Mitrovice gjithashtu, por them se ajo e Akademise se Shkencave ehste me e rendesishmja. 

A pati pjesemarrje te konsiderueshme ne kete ekspozim. Nga cfare perbehej publiku? Cfare perbente qender te interesit te tij?

Ne ate salle pati pjesemarrjeje tejashtezakonshme, sidomos ne dy ditet e para. Kishte shqiptare, sidomos studente, por dhe te huaj, austriake. Pjesa me e madhe e vizitoreve kuriozohej per armet. Une per kete ekspozim dua te cmoj ndihmen e Muzeut te Vjenes, e cila ishte e madhe. Po permend edhe qe ekspozita u be falas. 

Ne c'gjendje jane armet e Heroit sot, pas afro 600-vjetesh? A ruajne autencitet te plote?

Armet ruhen ne gjendje shume te mire. Dua te them boterisht se nese ne ndonje shkrim thuhet qe armet nuk jane origjinale, per sa i perket shpates, qe eshte e llojit te kalifeve dhe ka mbishkrim ne osmanisht, e cila eshte vene ne dyshim, se nuk eshte osmanisht, por sikur eshte nje dekoracion qe imiton shkrimin, mund te them qe ky problem mund te jete i hapur per specialistet e shkrimit, sepse sipas nje botimi te bere nga Faik Konica, permendur edhe nga Kristo Frasheri, thuhet se mbishkrimi eshte konkretisht keshtu: "Libehadur Allah Iskander beg". "Kampioni i Perendise, Skenderbeu). Dhe kjo ishte e dukshme dhe nga afer. Shpata eshte dhe e shek. XV-te, e kohes se Skenderbeut. Besoj se kjo arme ka qene pjese e arsenalit te tij, se ne arsenalin e tij ai s'ka pasur nje shpate, por shume dhe mundet qe shume te jene dhurata ose trashegimi. Le te kthehemi te perkrenarja. Eshte hedhur mendimi se mund te mos jete origjinale per shkak se pjesa kryesore e perkrenares perbehet nga nje helmete e tipit venedikas, kurse pjesa tjeter nga koka e cjapit, si dhe nga nje fashoture me gjashte lule rozete dhe me mbishkrimin dhe inicialet ne latinisht. 

Une e kam pare me ore te tera perkrenaren dhe duke pasur parasysh dyshimin shkencor te ndonje studimi u binda se perkrenarja eshte bere me tekniken e kolazhit, eshte formesuar me elemente te lidhur me percina, per t'i dhene pamjen qe ka sot. Nuk eshte me nje derdhje te vetme fonderie, sepse vetem teknika e kolazhit do bente te mundur nderthurjen e disa lloj metaleve. Kjo shpjegon se dyshimet, qe pjese te tjera mund te jene vene me vone, duhen pare me rezerve. Gjendja e perkrenares eshte sic ka qene ne 1593, kur Ferdinandi i II-te i Triolit i ka blere armet ne Itali dhe sipas nje studimi qe lidhet me kartelen e perkrenares mund t'i kete blere ne qytetin e Urbines, qytet qe ka qene me shqiptare qe ne mesjete, prej nga ka dale dhe Papa Klementi i II-te. 

Me 1601 eshte botuar katalogu i I-re per Muzeun e Armeve ne Keshtjellen e Ambras nga Ferdinandi i Tirolit. Ne kete katalog gjendet gravura e Skenderbeut, ku heroi yne mban te njejten perkrenare dhe shpate ne doren e djathte, qe ne i shohim sot ne Muzeun e Vjenes. Qe nga 1601deri sot pamja fizike e objekteve eshte e njejte. Per hir te se vertetes dua te them qe ka pasur proces restaurimi ne perkrenare. Ne brezin fundor te perkrenares ku ka lekure te mberthyer me percina. 

Ne c'kohe mund te jete bere ky restaurim?

Duhet te jete bere ne muze, se lekura eshte e re, por kjo nuk mohon karakterin autentik te perkrenares. Keto relike te shenjta te Skenderbeut jane origjinale. 

E sata here eshte qe shihni armet e Skenderbeut?

Hera e dyte. 

Ka opinione te ndryshme, nga shqiptare qe kane pare nga afer armet e heroit, te cilet thone edhe qe armet e Skenderbeut jane nga me te thjeshtat qe gjenden ne muze,krahasuar me mbreter e princer te tjere europiane. Kuptohet qe ky krahasim nuk merr ne konsiderate vleren morale te Skenderbeut. Ju si gjykoni? 

Mua s'me duken me te thjeshtat. Perkrenarja e Skenderbeut quhet "unicom", sepse nuk ekziston asnje perkrenare me koke cjapi. Per kuriozitet numri i iventarit te saj eshte a-127 dhe mund te them se ne Muzeun e Armeve, armet e Skenderbeut gjenden mu ne hyrje te Muzeut, si nje lloj kartvizite. Nuk mendoj se i kane vene rastesisht ne kete vend qendror. Une kerkova nga Muzeu te me sjellin fotokopjen e kartelave te shpates, perkrenares; keto kartela nuk i ka studiuar njeri, por ato jane 400-vjecare dhe ne to perfshihet gjithe historia e ardhjes se armeve ne muze, restaurimeve, dmth mirembajtjes se tyre. Une mendoj se nuk mund te botohet asnje liber per Skenderbeun, nese nuk njihen keto kartela. 

Perse armet nuk u arrit te ekspozohen ne Shqiperi?

Armet nuk u sollen, sepse drejtori i pergjithshem i Muzeut te Artit Historik te Vjenes, Eilfries Seipel, pohoi qe eshte rregull i muzeut, qe disa nga objektet e vecanta nuk levizin nga muzeu. Perpjekjet qe u bene per ekspozimin e armeve ne Shqiperi ne fakt qene vetem ne nivel drejtoresh. Duke u nisur nga kjo une dyshova se mos ky ishte shkaku, mendova se nese perpjekja do te ishte bere ne nivel kryeministrash, apo presidentesh mund te kishte ndodhur ndryshe. Por drejtori Seipel me siguroi qe as ata s'mund te benin dot gje. "Edhe sikur presidenti te ishte marre me kete ceshtje nuk do te kishte ndryshuar gje". 

Dhe me permendi shembullin e Mona Lizes, kryevepres qe gjendet ne Luver te Frances, dhe qe nuk eshte ekspozuar kurre ne Itali, edhe pse atje e ka vendlindjen e saj.

----------


## Skenderbe

*Shpata e Vertete e Skenderbeut ne Austri*

*Replikë e Shpatës*

*Armë Arbërore*

----------


## Zëu_s

D.m.th Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu paska pasur shpate Europiane (te drejt) dhe jo Aziatike (te lakuar) siç po e paraqesin disa Shqiptare neper piktura.

_
(A din dikush te me tregoj ku mundem te gjeje piktura apo fotografi te armeve tipike Shqiptare, po mendoj shpata, harqe, shtiza, mbrojtese, mburoja etj.)_

----------


## land

Si erdhën në vjenë sendet me vlerë të heroit Skënderbe dhe si ranë ato më parë në dorë të arqidukës së Tirolit, Ferdinand? Për herën e parë janë përmendur këto sende në vitin 1578. Në atë kohë, Marius Sforca, duka i Urbinos, më 15 tetor të këtij viti i shkroi një letër arqidukës, Ferdinand, që ai do t i dërgonte aty armët e Skënder- Beut dhe të vëllait të tij. Ky është një vërtetim, që kallëzon se ndërmjet arqidukës dhe këtij duke janë këmbyer shumë letra. Më 15 maj 1579 i shkruan arqiduka i Tirolit, Ferdinandi, dukës së Urbinos, Marius Sforcës, duke e falënderar ndërkohë për armët e SkënderBeut dhe për të tjerat të cilat atij do t i binin në dorë. Një rast tjetër, është përmendur për së dyti në një letër të dukës von Arescot më 1588 (25 korrik) e cila letër flet mbi armët e tjera të Skënderbeut.
Inventari
Në inventarin e vitit 1585, këto objekte nuk qenë shënuar akoma, por në inventarin e vitit 1593, në fletën 69 shkruhet: “Dy shpata dhe përkrenarja e Georgen Scanderbegg”. Prej këtyre, shkresës dhe inventarit, mundesh lehtë të konstatosh se përkrenarja dhe dy shpatat e Skënderbeut kanë rënë në dorë të arqidukës Ferdinand ndërmjet vitit 1588 dhe 1593 me anën e dukës Marius Sforca të Urbinos dhe të dukës Arescot.
Ekzaktësisht, janë përmendur e shënuar përkrenarja Nr.71 (127) dhe dy shpatat Nr.92 (145) e 345 (550) në inventarin e vitit 1596 faqe 321. Aty shënohet kështu:
"George Skanderbeg: nji përkrenare e punuar me metal të bardhë me rrafshe të arta sipër, një krye dhije me dy brirë dhe dy shpata; njëra me një dorezë prej lëkure e cila nga pesha e rëndë e prej shenjave të gjakut që duken akoma, vërehet si më e madhërishme, tjera me dorezë kadife, shënuar emnin e Skënderbeut." Në inventarin e pikturave të sekretarit privat, Schrenckh, titulluar:"Armamentarium heroicum" të vitit 1601, shohim në tablonë XVI, Skënder- Beun me përkrenaren Nr.71 (127) dhe me shpatën Nr.345 (550) kështu:
Në një kornizë me ornamente të shumta rri në këmbë Skënder Beu, veshur me një pallto të gjatë me astar lëkure dhe në gjoks, mbërthyer me shirita duke kthyer kryet e mjekrën e gjatë nga krahu i majtë, duket në profil. Në krahun e djathtë, ai mban lart shpatën e zhveshur Nr.345 (550) dhe poshtë në tokë, afër këmbës së majtë qëndron përkrenarja Nr.71(127). Objektet që janë pikturuar në fotografi i ngjajnë krejt atyre në origjinal, në muzeumin e artit historik të Vjenës. Shihet qartë që këto dy objekte kanë qenë njohur që në vitin 1601 si gjërat e Skënder Beut. Ja një përshkrim i imtë mbi dy shpatat e mbi përkrenaren:
Në sallën XXV Nr.71/127 gjendet përkrenarja e Skënderbeut me një krah të ulur, e cila duket të jetë prerë sipas saladës italiane. Kjo mund të thoshte se Skënderbeu, fytyrën e tij të pambuluar donte t ia tregonte armikut. Saladet e Italisë (pjesa mbrojtëse e përkrenares) ngrihej dhe në rast nevoje, mbulonte fytyrën, veç syve. Në një të çarë në majë të përkrenares është vënë një stoli, e cila përfytyron nji krye- dhije, por është fiksuar mirë. Kjo përbëhet prej dy pjesëve; prej një pjese bakri dhe pjesa tjetër, sipër me një copë metali, buzët e së cilës janë zbukuruar me ar. Syve të dhisë i mungojnë gurët, akoma i duket vendi bosh, i cili jep të kuptosh, se brenda kanë qenë vendosur gurët. Në mesin e përkrenares, është vënë një rreth prej bakri me një gjatësi prej 65, e në këtë rreth janë shkruar këto shkronja: I.N.P.E.RA.TO.RE.BT. Ky shkrim shumë i vështirë për t u kuptuar çfarë thotë, deri tani e kanë deshifruar si: “Jesus Nazarenus Principi Emathiae Regi Albaniae Terrori Osmanoru Regi Eperi Benedicat” (Jezui i Nazaretit të beton ty Skënderbej, princ i Matit, Mbret i Shqipërisë, Tmerri i osmanllinjve, Mbret i Epirit). Poshtë buzës së përkrenares janë vënë copa mesingu të mëdha e këto janë lidhur me një rrip lëkure me bojë hiri. Pesha e përkrenares është 3000 gr.
“Kjo përkrenare është një, unike, e veçantë, që gjendet në muzeumin e Vjenës dhe i përket artit të punim- metalit në stilin gottik të vonshëm. Përpara të gjithëve, kjo përkrenare në pikëpamjen estetike është një vepër e mrekullueshme dhe i ka hije vetëm një burri të fuqishëm të fortë, e me vullnet të hekurt. Sadoqë kjo përkrenare kallëzon elemente orientale, prapë besohet se është punuar prej një artisti venecian”, shkruan studiuesi Leo Alexandër Freundlich.

Në mesin e përkrenares, është vënë një rreth prej bakri me një gjatësi prej 65, e në këtë rreth janë shkruar këto shkronja: I.N.P.E.RA.TO.RE.BT. Ky shkrim shumë i vështirë për t u kuptuar çfarë thotë, deri tani e kanë deshifruar si: “Jesus Nazarenus Principi Emathiae Regi Albaniae Terrori Osmanoru Regi Eperi Benedicat” (Jezui i Nazaretit të beton ty Skënderbej, princ i Matit, Mbret i Shqipërisë, Tmerri i osmanllinjve, Mbret i Epirit)



BOX
Përkrenarja, një e dytë si origjinali, punuar enkas për Shqipërinë
Dr. Gros: “Eshtë imitimi më i mirë i realizuar ndonjëherë. Shqipëria duhet të krenohet” 

Drejtori i muzeut, dr. Grosi thotë: “Pas dhënies së vendimit mbi kopjimin e përkrenares, qe mundim i madh të gjeje një artist i cili të kopjonte përkrenaren në një mënyrë që t i ngjante krejt e pa dallim, natyrisht, nën drejtimin dhe syrvejimin tonë të pandërprerë. Puna më e vështirë ishte se unë nuk mund ta nxirrja këtë përkrenare jashtë mureve të muzeumit artistik-historik e t ia lija në dispozicion mjeshtrit. Për punimin e kopjes u zgjodh zoti profesor Gustav Gurxhnet: “Unë e dija dhe kam pasur besim, që në gjithë Austrinë, nuk gjendet një tjetër si Gustav Gurchneri, i cili e di mirë të punojë hekurin si një mjeshtër i pazëvendsueshëm. Unë këtë artist e njoh personalisht si njeri dhe si një mjeshtër të rrallë, i cili do ta punojë kopjen, sikur me qenë origjinali e kështu puna vajti si s ka më mirë. Unë gjatë disa javës, qëndrova në kontakt të ngushtë me artistin Gurxhner. Çdo ditë bashkoheshim unë me mjeshtrin në muzeum dhe në atelierin e tij dhe bisedoja për çdo pjesë të vogël e të imët dhe nganjëherë, për çdo vizë, e në fund me të vërtetë u bë një kopje prej kualiteti fare të mirë, që as unë dhe as z. profesor Gurxhner nuk mund ta dallonim lehtë origjinalin nga kopja. Shqipëria me të vërtetë duhet të jetë kryelartë që poseidon një kësi kopjeje dhe e them lirisht, që deri më sot asnjë kopje kaq e ngjashme nuk është bërë prej një mjeshtri nga armët historike që gjenden sot në muzeum, pasi gjatë kohës që unë jam këtu, ka pasur shumë kopje”. 
Deklaratat e zotit dr.Gross mbi historinë e relikeve të Skënderbeut janë shumë interesante. Ato dëshmojnë se rojtari i gjërave me vlerë të lartë e di fare mirë vlerën e objekteve historike. Gjithë kjo formë e ornament dëfton se është bërë në gjysmën e shekullit XV.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Sendet e heroit tone kombetar Gjergj Kastriotitduhet te kthehen ne Tirane me te mbaruar zhdukja e turqve nga Shqiperia, clirimi i plote i saj, kjo eshte arsyeja qe nuk i japin austriaket.

----------


## Mexhi

Sikur te mos i'u ishte falur shpata dhe perkrenarja e Kastriotit austrikave, nuk besoj se ne do ta shihnim ndonjehere!!! Paramendoni sikur Berisha t'ia falte ato grekeve, sic u mundua t'iu fale 15 mije milje ujra, besoni se do t'i shihnim ndonjehere?

Ne kete rast mendoj se kemi pasur fat!!!

----------


## Bamba

Ndonjehere si kuptoj fare ca gjera. Dicka qe i perket historise dhe kultures te nje shteti, te ekspozohen ne nje shtet tjeter. Eshte sikur ne Shqiperi ne muzuen e X qyteti te ekspozohej shpata e Napoleonit. Do ishte ndryshe sikur te ekspozoheshin neper muzet e gjithe botes here pas here duke u kthyer ne muzeun perkates pas cdo ekspozimi, por jo kshu. Nejse lum ata qe krenarohen per heroin e nje kombi tjeter.

----------

